# Existe-t'il sur Mac l'équivalent du fichier Desktop.ini ?



## Corwin° (19 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

La question-titre a une raison très précise :

Je trimballe sur des supports amovibles mon "bureau électronique", organisé en un tas de dossiers.

Ces dossiers sont personnalisés à l'aide d'icônes particulières. *Cette customisation est portable*, c'est à dire que mes dossiers sont affichés avec leur icône spécifique quelque soit l'ordinateur sur lequel je me connecte, pourvu qu'il soit doté d'un OS de *Microsoft *(je me soigne) pas trop antique (alors qu'il ne s'agit pas d'icônes présentes dans les fichiers du système).

J'aimerais à présent que cela fonctionne aussi sur les Mac

Il se trouve que ce qui permet cela sous Windows, c'est simplement la présence dans chaque dossier concerné d'un fichier nommé *Desktop.ini*, qui attribue l'icône, laquelle, pour que cela soit portable, doit être également être dans le dossier.

Alors je me suis dit que s'il existait l'équivalent de ce fichier dans Mac, il suffirait de l'ajouter, en y joignant une version de l'icône adaptée.

On parle pas mal de la modification des icônes sous Mac OS dans plein d'endroits, mais je n'ai jamais vu mention d'un tel fichier.

Peut-être quelqu'un aurait-il un tuyau ?

Il aurait toute ma gratitude...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Ce sont les fichiers .dstore (le point cache le fichier).


----------



## Corwin° (19 Mars 2009)

Ah ouais ! Super !

Merci Corentin !

Mais alors... si ce n'est pas abuser...

Pourrais-je avoir un exemple du contenu de ce fichier ?

Je suppose que la formule magique n'est pas la même que pour un PC...

En particulier, est-ce qu'on peut y utiliser les chemins relatifs ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

La taille des icônes et la disposition ...


----------



## Corwin° (20 Mars 2009)

OK, merci...

Mais le problème qui se pose précisément est le suivant :

Sur un PC on ne peut pas créer une icône portable pour un dossier en utilisant les outils habituels de personnalisation proposés par l'interface Windows.

Pour obtenir la portabilité, il faut tout faire manuellement : placer l'icône dans le dossier, puis créer avec un éditeur un fichier simple texte en y inscrivant les lignes nécessaires, et l'enregistrer dans ce dossier sous le nom desktop.ini.

D'après les recherches que j'ai faites sur les forum Mac, je n'ai pas vu mention d'une telle démarche avec les .dstore.
Cela signifie-t'il qu'elle est impossible ?
Ou bien est-ce que les icônes des dossiers sont systématiquent portables sur Mac ?
Pour le desktop, j'avais dû trouver la combine tout seul. Mais j'avais pu faire les essais en éditant l'un d'eux.

Le problème c'est que, bêtement je l'avoue, comme tous les PCistes (même honteux) j'ai supprimé systématiquement les .dstore que les Macintistes avaient éparpillé dans mes clés USB.

Du coup, je ne peux pas voir à quoi ça ressemble eun'dans.

Or, c'est ce qu'il faudrait...

Donc en gros, si quelqu'un avait déjà édité une de ces bestioles, ce serait sympa s'il pouvait communiquer ce qu'il a découvert.

Grâce lui en serait rendu.


----------



## Dramis (20 Mars 2009)

Va voir ici, tu devrais trouver ce que tu cherches.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Mars 2009)

Corwin° a dit:


> Donc en gros, si quelqu'un avait déjà édité une de ces bestioles, ce serait sympa s'il pouvait communiquer ce qu'il a découvert.


.DS_Store un fichier binaire entièrement géré par le système. Il vaut mieux donc ne pas  aller bricoler dedans à la main.

Ce fichier est accompagné, dans le même dossier, des fichiers d'images cachés nécessaires à l'affichage.

Pour créer une présentation particulière, il suffit de quelques clics sous Mac OS. J'imagine qu'on peut aussi y parvenir avec des commandes AppleScript.


----------



## Corwin° (20 Mars 2009)

Dramis a dit:


> Va voir ici, tu devrais trouver ce que tu cherches.



Merci pour le lien, Dramis. Il s'agit là de la procédure habituelle, telle qu'elle est décrite dans de nombreux endroits. Il ne me reste plus qu'à me procurer un Mac...



PA5CAL a dit:


> .DS_Store un fichier binaire entièrement géré par le système. Il vaut mieux donc ne pas  aller bricoler dedans à la main.



C'est un peu l'impression que j'en avais retiré ...



> Ce fichier est accompagné, dans le même dossier, des fichiers d'images cachés nécessaires à l'affichage.


Cela laisserait à penser que cette customisation est portable...



> Pour créer une présentation particulière, il suffit de quelques clics sous Mac OS.


Sous Windows aussi (mais ce n'est pas portable...)



> J'imagine qu'on peut aussi y parvenir avec des commandes AppleScript.


J'ai trouvé des topics ici et là évoquant de telles procédures (j'avais en fait commencé par là). Je n'ai pas eu le temps de creuser, car cela ne semblait pas répondre à laquestion.

Le truc, c'est que souhaitais pouvoir faire tout cela sur mon PC. Si un script suffit, ça doit pouvoir s'envisager.

En tout cas, la technique que j'indique plus haut est faisable sur un Mac. C'est à dire que des Maceux devraient pouvoir, en l'utilisant, afficher leurs icônes de dossier sous Windows.
A un détail près : il faut sur PC leur donner l'attribut système. Et je ne sais pas si cette fonctionnalité peut-être activée sur Mac, en restant valide sur PC.

Bon.

Cela dit Je crois qu'on a fait le tour, à moins que quelqu'un n'est une astuce de pointe...

Merci à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Tu peux facilement changer le fond des fenêtres du Finder .


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Mars 2009)

Corwin° a dit:


> Le truc, c'est que souhaitais pouvoir faire tout cela sur mon PC. Si un script suffit, ça doit pouvoir s'envisager.


... un script AppleScript, et ce sont les routines de Mac OS X qui tournent derrière. Faire la même chose sur PC ne va pas être simple, parce qu'il faudrait faire un portage de ces routines (si elles sont publiées, ce dont je ne suis pas sûr) en pensant qu'il faudrait aussi les adapter en fonction des prochaines évolutions (Snow Leopard sort bientôt).



> En tout cas, la technique que j'indique plus haut est faisable sur un Mac. C'est à dire que des Maceux devraient pouvoir, en l'utilisant, afficher leurs icônes de dossier sous Windows.
> A un détail près : il faut sur PC leur donner l'attribut système. Et je ne sais pas si cette fonctionnalité peut-être activée sur Mac, en restant valide sur PC.


Effectivement.

Concernant l'attribut, sous Mac OS X on peut aussi manipuler les dossiers comme s'il s'agissait de fichiers. On peut donc venir positionner un bit d'attribut "système" d'un fichier en manipulant le dossier qui le contient comme un fichier binaire.


----------



## Corwin° (20 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux facilement changer le fond des fenêtres du Finder .



C'est vrai qu'avant (jusqu'à windows 2000) on pouvait faire ça aussi pour Explorer. Maintenant, il faut télécharger l'utilitaire séparément.
54 ko... on se demande pourquoi ils l'ont enlevé de XP et Vista... 



PA5CAL a dit:


> ... un script AppleScript, et ce sont les routines de Mac OS X qui tournent derrière. Faire la même chose sur PC ne va pas être simple [...]



Je m'en doute... c'est pourquoi j'escomptais bien trouver quelques instructions basiques et éprouvées me dispensant d'installer un Mac virtuel...



> _Concernant l'attribut, sous Mac OS X on peut aussi [...] venir positionner un bit d'attribut "système" d'un fichier en manipulant le dossier qui le contient comme un fichier binaire._


Sous Windows pour ça, il faut passer en ligne de commande, à moins de faire appel à VBScript qui permet d'outrepasser les limites des bat.
Personnellement, j'ai toujours préféré Mac, mais je me retrouve la plupart du temps avec des PC. Du coup... on bidouille...


----------

